# Bark Slices From Ash Tree?



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I walked by a tree in my yard and saw slices of bark peeled off the tree as though someone whittled them off with a knife.

Little holes too.
Is she toast?

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It looks like a very advanced infestation of the Emerald Ash Borer. Never seen one that bad, but it is toast and so are any other ash trees in your area, probably.

Bud


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

yup thats it, there is a huge problem with those little bugs, along with the asian long horned beetle attacking pine trees....better cut that down before it falls down...if you have a governing body equal to the DEC in the US, they usually want tobe notified to keep track or sample what insect is doing that..


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bud is right, EAB. You should cut it down soon. Wait another year or two and it will become a widow maker.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

That is the worst I have seen, but the same as what happened to ours. I was watching ours closely, aware of the possibility, and they were all gone within a year of the first signs. I really like those trees, but it's time to take them down.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Yep. She's toast I guess. I just sent an email to get an estimate from my tree dude. They probably don't start working until the spring.

I sure hope we don't get long horn beetles. There are about six 100' pine trees in my neighbor's yard. It'd be a shame to lose those.

There are signs about ten miles from here saying it's a controlled area for the long horned beetles. I guess they're not far away and will be here soon.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had an ash tree that was killed. no bark that looked like that. but under the bark was a bunch of "trails" from the EAB.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a lot of ash infested with EAB, but I've never seen one that bad. I wonder if the woodpeckers are going after the bugs, which is why there's so much bark on the ground?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Check and see if there is a control program in place for EAB. For the Asian Longhorned Beetle down here control programs exist and they want infected trees destroyed (chipped and composted). Such a program might help you with the cost of removal and take care of the wood disposal properly. Transporting the wood elsewhere isn't a good idea as this is how the beetle spreads quickly.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> We have a lot of ash infested with EAB, but I've never seen one that bad. I wonder if the woodpeckers are going after the bugs, which is why there's so much bark on the ground?


There are what appears to be bigger holes that could be from a woodpecker.

It just looks so weird how it appears to pieces sliced right off.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thunder Chicken said:


> Check and see if there is a control program in place for EAB. For the Asian Longhorned Beetle down here control programs exist and they want infected trees destroyed (chipped and composted). Such a program might help you with the cost of removal and take care of the wood disposal properly. Transporting the wood elsewhere isn't a good idea as this is how the beetle spreads quickly.


There is a program for city owned trees. 

Private property: "it's the owner's responsibility"......lain:
Well, at least it lost it's two largest branches in the last ice storm. I can't see them charging too much for the job.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

At one time in our history wormy ash lumber brought a premium price for turnings and decorative items.


----------

